# Wago 750-881 und SNMP



## HighlanderSAS (30 Mai 2011)

Hallo Allerseits,
ich tue mich mit folgender Aufgabe etwas schwer:
Aus einem Steuerungsprogramm sollen zum Einen Meldungen über die Ethernet Schnittstelle zum Kunden und vom Kunden widerum Befehle zurück über Ethernet an die Steuerung übertragen werden, das ganze mittels SNMP Protokoll.
Ich muss zugeben, dass ich auf dieses Gebiet neu bin. 
Gibt es vielleicht irgendwo eine detaillierte Anleitung wie dieses programmiert werden muss.
Am besten mit einem Beispiel:
Zu Melden:
- Variabel 1
- Variabel 2

Kommando:
- Kommando 1
- Kommando 2​Ich verwende von Wago den Feldbuscontroller 750-881 und programmiere mit Codesys 2.3

Ich denke mal, dass kann nicht schwer sein, denn Gott und die Welt macht das u.a. so.

Vielen Dank im Voraus für Eure Hilfe.


----------



## bike (30 Mai 2011)

HighlanderSAS schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, dass kann nicht schwer sein, denn Gott und die Welt macht das u.a. so.



Gott programmiert nicht mit Codesys.


bike

P.S: in der Dokumentation steht drin, wie Befehle und Signale ausgetauscht werden.


----------



## HighlanderSAS (30 Mai 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Gott programmiert nicht mit Codesys.


 
Sondern?

Aber mal im Ernst: Ich habe in der Doku von Codesys oder Wago nichts gefunden, wo erklärt wird was ich machen muss.


----------



## Wu Fu (25 Juni 2011)

Hallo,
ist zwar etwas spät aber evtl hilfts ja noch.
Hab das vor einiger Zeit Mal getestet und hier hilfe bekommen.

http://forum.3s-software.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=1942&hilit=snmp

Vielleicht brauchst dus ja noch.


----------



## DaWo (7 April 2021)

Keine Lösung mehr da, dann müsste man den Thread löschen, oder?


----------



## Oberchefe (7 April 2021)

Wenn dich das überfordert:
https://forge.codesys.com/forge/talk/Deutsch/thread/60e4600d66/?limit=25#f086


----------

